
macOS Catalina and Sidecar and iPad OS Quick Demo [Self] - scotchio
https://twitter.com/scotch_io/status/1140990176933699584
======
yakubin
Does that mean that Macbook users will be able to use iPad keyboard instead of
the even worse one they have as part of their Macbooks? Sweet!

------
nikolay
Basically, Apple is reinventing Windows 10...

~~~
zapzupnz
I don't know how you extrapolated that conclusion from Sidecar. Sidecar is a
remote screen technology; it happens to let you use the secondary screen as a
drawing tablet, but _only_ as drawing tablet — you need to use Apple Pencil.

It doesn't turn macOS into a general purpose tablet OS; it's just a remote
display and is why the Apple Pencil is explicitly required.

~~~
matt-attack
I was struggling to understand why I’d want to map my MacOS desktop onto the
background of my iOS tablet. Are you suggesting the primary reason is to use
the touch interface of the tablet to interact with a MacOS application?

I’m all for cool wireless video stuff but I’m not sure I’m grasping how this
is useful.

~~~
nikolay
Yeah, just because you can do something, it doesn't mean you should invest
heavily into it. Weird setup avoiding the fact that MacBooks still don't have
a touchscreen. My point was that Apple now is trying to turn tablets into
something useful on the desktop, i.e. like a Windows 10 device, which is dual
mode.

~~~
zapzupnz
Not really comparable. A Windows 10 device can be both a notebook and tablet.

iPads running the Sidecar app are still just iPads — they can't magically be
used in a desktop mode, they're only providing a secondary display to a Mac.

~~~
nikolay
Well, yeah, but I am talking about Sidecar plus iPadOS. Basically, all this is
a catchup with Android and Windows.

~~~
zapzupnz
It's still two devices, one of which having a feature that depends on another
device.

The Android and Windows stories are different, those are about one device.

